# Positioning the filter (newbie help!)



## othello (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I'm a newbie so please excuse the very obvious question!

My children were give their first tank today by their Aunt. Unfortunately the instructions for setting up the filter were pretty non-existent!

It came with a RENA Filstar i1 filter. I know this sticks to the wall of the tank but where is the best position? Does it need to be fully submerged or just the nozel near the top? As the power cable is coming out of the top I don't want to fully submerge it if I shouldn't!

Any help much apreciated


----------



## zoff (Feb 1, 2010)

Othello,

I have no experience with internal filters so I don't have much to share but I even did an extensive google search and couldn't come up with much. I was surprised that the Rena website didn't have a lick of info on the filter you are speaking of. Is it safe to assume that the kit includes the internal filter because the aquarium has a cover which doesn't allow for a hang on the back filter? If it does I would play it safe and keep the cord out of the water (though I am pretty sure it was designed to be submerged). Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## othello (Feb 3, 2010)

zoff said:


> Othello,
> 
> I have no experience with internal filters so I don't have much to share but I even did an extensive google search and couldn't come up with much. I was surprised that the Rena website didn't have a lick of info on the filter you are speaking of. Is it safe to assume that the kit includes the internal filter because the aquarium has a cover which doesn't allow for a hang on the back filter? If it does I would play it safe and keep the cord out of the water (though I am pretty sure it was designed to be submerged). Sorry I couldn't be more help.


Thank you for the reply and taking the time to have a search. Like you I have found nothing, which I do find surprising!

At the moment I am keeping the lead out of the water until I can visit the local aquarium shop at the weekend and see what they do.

Thanks again


----------

